# Using carbide router bits on travertine



## xeurom (Apr 30, 2011)

I have heard that carbide router bits can be used on travertine by making many passes.

Any one here tried it?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know, but if you are talking of Travertino type marble we've loads of it around here as something similar is mined locally. I imagine the local stone masons are using diamond tooling. I'll check. It is only polished limestone, which is fairly soft, so it should work, but I think you'd need a supply of coolant to keep the cutter free of dust as well as cooling it. You'd also need to get your speed down as low as possible.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

I've used carbide bits to machine soapstone used for countertops. Soapstone varies in hardness. I used only one bit to cut all the openings in my kitchen countertops and it cut like butter. 

But, when I cut an opening in my neighbor's soapstone top for a bar sink, I destroyed four bits in the process. I had to make 76 passes to make that opening!

I recently finished two travertine floor jobs and the stone I got was HARD. I'm glad I had a diamond tile saw to get through the stuff.

Try cutting a sample piece of stone with an expendable bit. And use a shop vac hose positioned close to the bit. The dust goes everywhere. And use a sheetrock dust vac filter element. DAMHIKT.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds pretty dangerous, good luck! I would be really worried about kickback doing that. :O


----------



## xeurom (Apr 30, 2011)

I just got a router table. Going to try this weekend, and report update. I got the idea from a neighbor to use carbide router bits om travertine.


----------

